

Don’t look now, but Valve just humiliated your “corporate culture” - shadbs
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/dont-look-now-but-valve-just-humiliated-your-corporate-culture/

======
001sky
RE: letting people go wherever they want, whenever they want

How does one keep this from looking like a bunch of 3rd graders playing
soccer? ie, mobbing ?

That coaching challenge seems to be the crux of the matter.

edit: phrasing

~~~
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
Valve doesn't hire children to play soccer, they hire adults to build games.

~~~
001sky
_Anyone_ can take an undifferentiated group of people [Adults!] in any
industry and "let them do what they want". In fact, if _everyone_ did this and
there had to be a winner, this would be _the_ "winning strategy"!
[Congratulations!].

Good luck with your next iteration.

